# Socionics Lifehack thread.



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

So the other day there was a discussion in a skype group about Lifehack. Stuff like paying extra attention to your Quadra mates and focusing on your lead function was among the ideas floating around. Maybe one could play around with passing ideas between people who would be duals to get to an ultimate solution. What else is there, socionics lifehacks? 

:smileys-sunbathing-:moon::wrecking_ball_viza_


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

That sounds like an extremely bad and detrimental idea. For one, one must accept the reality that people are wrong a lot of times, and one may one day wake up and be like "holy crap! Ima XYZ!" not to mention that one may wake up one day and be like Rick DeLong, "wtf? Socionics is retarded as hell." It's usually a bad idea to hole oneself up in anything, even in something that's supposed to be good like "intraquadra." Gotta learn to see the bright said in all people, not just for others, but for yourself as well.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> That sounds like an extremely bad and detrimental idea. For one, one must accept the reality that people are wrong a lot of times, and one may one day wake up and be like "holy crap! Ima XYZ!" not to mention that one may wake up one day and be like Rick DeLong, "wtf? Socionics is retarded as hell." It's usually a bad idea to hole oneself up in anything, even in something that's supposed to be good like "intraquadra." Gotta learn to see the bright said in all people, not just for others, but for yourself as well.


Ya I am waiting for the next thing to make me realize Socionics is stupid. Yet I find people of my quadra can give me pieces which are the missing pieces. That complementary stuff is not that stupid.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ya I am waiting for the next thing to make me realize Socionics is stupid. Yet I find people of my quadra can give me pieces which are the missing pieces. That complementary stuff is not that stupid.


Yeah, except that all types have the same 8 elements lol. May not be served to you on a silver platter, but then again, I've never seen a silver platter irl outside of a store, so maybe they aren't that great lol.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Yeah, except that all types have the same 8 elements lol. May not be served to you on a silver platter, but then again, I've never seen a silver platter irl outside of a store, so maybe they aren't that great lol.


Put it this way. Your dual might be the type setup that can solve some of your problems in 10% of the time it would take you to solve that same problem for yourself, still in a way that fits with your life and how you would normally deal with things. And same back and forth. Still you would have to solve at least 50% of all your problems by yourself since that would still be within your strongsuit and your duals weaksuit. Silver-plates make great frisbees.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Put it this way. Your dual might be the type setup that can solve some of your problems in 10% of the time it would take you to solve that same problem for yourself, still in a way that fits with your life and how you would normally deal with things. And same back and forth. Still you would have to solve at least 50% of all your problems by yourself since that would still be within your strongsuit and your duals weaksuit. Silver-plates make great frisbees.


Yeah, except there is a whole range in-between lol. Unless you want to walk around chained at the hip to your dual 24/7, or be like master blaster from Mad Max, you're going to wind up right back in the same boat. I'm the most intelligent person I know IRL, and people that act like retards have given me solutions on numerous occasions lol


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Yeah, except there is a whole range in-between lol. Unless you want to walk around chained at the hip to your dual 24/7, or be like master blaster from Mad Max, you're going to wind up right back in the same boat. I'm the most intelligent person I know IRL, and people that act like retards have given me solutions on numerous occasions lol


Depends on what kind of advice you are seeking, ofc. Experience trumps a lot when it come to advice. I think it is more holistic then that. For example SLE would theoretically be the experts of basic Se and building Ti. Which would be a big boost in general in the life of IEI. That is the idea.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> Depends on what kind of advice you are seeking, ofc. Experience trumps a lot when it come to advice. I think it is more holistic then that. For example SLE would theoretically be the experts of basic Se and building Ti. Which would be a big boost in general in the life of IEI. That is the idea.


Well, I think I'd ask my Conflictor for Se- advice, considering my dual has Se+ anyways and ESE can't consciously process it to give me the advice I want or need lol.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Well, I think I'd ask my Conflictor for Se- advice, considering my dual has Se+ anyways and ESE can't consciously process it to give me the advice I want or need lol.


I been researching this and ended up with Se- on LSE and Se+ on ESE (demostrative). Se- in beta and Se+ in gamma.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> I been researching this and ended up with Se- on LSE and Se+ on ESE (demostrative). Se- in beta and Se+ in gamma.


So what? Lol. The point is still the same. Replace what I said with your correct signages, and you still end up with the same thing lol.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> So what? Lol. The point is still the same. Replace what I said with your correct signages, and you still end up with the same thing lol.


It was mostly from the idea of, IEI is dual seeking for Se- which is also the demostrative of the conflictor.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> It was mostly from the idea of, IEI is dual seeking for Se- which is also the demostrative of the conflictor.


Well, it still doesn't matter, because at some point you're going to need really good verbal advice for all 16 versions of the elements, so there goes hiding in the magic rabbit hole of "dual."


----------

